# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μέλι

## DimitrisPas13

Επιτρέπεται ένα budge να φάει μέλι ή όχι;

----------


## moutro

Θέλει μέτρο το μέλι στους παπαγάλους, γιατί δημιουργεί καλό περιβάλλον για μύκητες, στους οποίους είναι επιρρεπείς. Εγώ τι χρησιμοποιώ μόνο στην αυγοτροφή που το φτιάχνω και σε μια συνταγή για παστέλι που το δίνω λίγο και σαν πειβράβευση μονο...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Θέλει μέτρο το μέλι στους παπαγάλους, γιατί δημιουργεί καλό περιβάλλον για μύκητες, στους οποίους είναι επιρρεπείς. Εγώ τι χρησιμοποιώ μόνο στην αυγοτροφή που το φτιάχνω και σε μια συνταγή για παστέλι που το δίνω λίγο και σαν πειβράβευση μονο...


μπορείς να μου δώσεις και μένα την συνταγή?

----------


## moutro

Έχεις πμ. μην τη φοβηθείς τη συνταγή ειναι εύκολη ξετρελαίνονται και είναι άκρως ασφαλής αν δινεις λιγο λιγο, εγώ το έχω αυστηρά και μονο σαν βραβείο, 2 δαγκωνιές τη φορά και τελος...

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι σε πμ η συνταγη αυγοτροφης???? εμεις δεν κανει να ξέρουμε????

----------


## moutro

> Γιατι σε πμ η συνταγη αυγοτροφης???? εμεις δεν κανει να ξέρουμε????


Δεν ειναι η συνταγή αυγοτροφής, είναι η συνταγή για το παστέλι και επειδή είναι σε site που εχει και διαφημίσεις κλπ, απο φοβο μην παραβώ κανονισμό, έστειλα το link σε πμ. Εννοείται ότι μπορείτε να το ξερετε όλοι, και όποιος θελει να του το στείλω, ή να το στείλω σε σενα να το δεις και αν επιτρέπεται το κοινοποιούμε...

----------


## mitsman

Για στειλε, με ενδιαφερει και προσωπικα!

----------


## Panosfx

Ναι ελα ντε...Ολοι θελουμε να μαθουμε.

----------


## moutro

Ωραια, το στελνω να το τσακάρει ο mod και αν ειναι το ανεβαζουμε

----------


## mitsman

Οποιος θέλει με πμ!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη η επικινδυνότητα που αναφέρει η Μάρθα για μύκητες, προέρχεται κυρίως από πρακτικό θέμα και όχι από το ίδιο το μέλι. Το μέλι ως γνωστόν κολλάει και μένουν σε ταϊστρες και σκεύη υπολείμματα τα οποία αποτελούν ιδανικό περιβάλλον για ανάπτυξη μυκήτων. Εαν το σκεύος πλένεται εξονυχιστικά καλά και αν το μέλι δε μείνει μέσα στο σκεύος πέραν των μερικών ωρών τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Αν μιλάμε για ήμερο πουλί η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν να το προσφέρουμε σε ένα κουταλάκι με το χέρι. Η συχνότητα κατανάλωσης επίσης δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάπου να αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα μια προτεινόμενη δόση, από δική μου εμπειρία όμως 2-3 φορές το μήνα σε κοκατίλ δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα ποτέ. Δίνω σε ένα μικρό κουταλάκι του γλυκού, βάζω λιγο μέλι στην άκρη του κουταλιού και απο αυτό ουσιαστικά γλύφει μια μικρή ποσότητα.

----------


## mitsman

Το μέλι στον προλοβο των πουλιων δημιουργει ιδανικες συνθηκες για τους μηκυτες!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη αυτό ισχύει όταν υπάρχει ήδη πρόβλημα ή από μόνο του? Σε όσα ξένα sites για διατροφή έχω διαβάσει άρθρα το έβλεπα επιτρεπόμενο και επίσης τα περισσότερα στικς που κυκλοφορούν για πουλιά έχουν μέλι.

Αναζητώντας άλλα σχετικά άρθρα τώρα στα γρήγορα βρίσκω αναφορά σε αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο Δημήτρης και αναφέρει ως ακίνδυνο μόνο το παστεριωμένο μέλι. Τι είναι το παστεριωμένο μέλι ρε παιδιά?

----------


## mitsman

Οταν υπάρχει ήδη προβλημα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτο που διαβασα μολις το θεωρει ακρως επικινδυνο σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις και λεει μονο παστεριωμενο. Εγω τωρα τι να κανω να συνεχισω να δινω ή οχι? ειχαμε κανενα μελος με κακη εμπειρια απο μελι?

----------


## mitsman

εγω δίνω μονο σε περιπτώσεις αναγκης με νερο αραιωμενο για ενεργεια!

----------


## kaveiros

Θα μεινω με την αποψη του Δημητρη και της Μαρθας εφοσον και τα αρθρα που βρισκω δε συμφωνουν μεταξυ τους...διακοπτω το φρεσκο μελι καλου κακου. Παστεριωμενο εννοουν το θερμικα επεξεργασμενο αυτο που εχουν τα στικς δηλαδη. Αυτο ειναι ασφαλες .

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum Έχω έναν ζακό 19 ετών αλλά επειδή έμενε με τους γονείς μου μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες τώρα άρχισε να εξημερώνετε σωστά το πουλί. Με το που με βλέπει έρχεται για χάδια και έχει μία εβδομάδα που ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου. Αν μπορείς στείλε μου την συνταγή να του φτιάξω καμία λιχουδιά, να τον ευχαριστήσω και εγώ όπως με ευχαριστεί και αυτός!

----------


## jk21

οι  μυκητες τρεφονται στο εσωτερικο του οργανισμου των πουλιων κυριως με τα σακχαρα αλλα και καποιες αλλες θρεπτικες ουσιες των τροφων ,τις οποιες οδηγουν σε ζυμωσεις .αν ενα πουλι ηταν  στειρο απο μυκητες ,δεν θα ειχε κινδυνο γιατι δεν δημιουργει το μελι τους μυκητες αλλα τους τρεφει .ομως στα πουλια και ειδικα στους παπαγαλους μυκητες υπαρχουν ,σε μη παθογονες ομως μικρες αποικιες στα υγειη πουλια .ετσι η συχνη (οχι η περιστασιακη ) χορηγηση ,μπορει να τους γιγαντωσει ,ειδικα μαλιστα αν αυτο συμπεσει με ιδιοσυγκρασια πουλιου που το εσωτερικο ph του οργανισμου του τους ευνοει ή ειναι πουλι που εχει κανει συχνη χρηση αντιβιωσεων .αυτα για τους μυκητες .ομως το μελι εχει ενα θεμα και με καποιο μικροβιο  το Κλωστηρίδιο της Αλλαντίασης (Clostridium Botulinum) .εχει εμφανιστει στην ελλαδα πολυ σπανια .κυριως στις ηπα .δημιουργει προβλημα μονο στα βρεφη κατω του ετους .δεν ειναι ολα τα μελια φυσικα μολυσμενα .επισης διαφωνω καθετα με την επικινδυνοτητα του αγνου μελιου ,ειτε  λογω οτι απορροφα της υγρασια ( υγροσκοπικη ουσια ) απο τα βακτηρια ,στην ουσια τα σκοτωνει .ειναι γνωστο οτι το μελι και ειδικα το φυσικο με το ενζυμο glucose oxidase που εχει οταν ειναι ανεπεξεργαστο ,εχει αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες .οπως και να χει τοσο μελι ,οσο και γυρη (ειδικα αυτην ) που επισης εχει κατηγορηθει οτι μπορει να ενεχεται ,δινω για χρονια χωρις προβλημα σε καναρινια .μελι οχι συχνα  παντως και σιγουρα δεν το συνιστω υπο μορφη παστελιου παρα μονο περιστασιακα και για κινηση επιβραβευσης .η συχνοτητα που δινει ο ανδρεας δεν μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα .αν βεβαια εχουμε εγνωσμενο προβλημα με μυκητες εκει πρεπει να μην δινουμε .ομως πριν απο αυτο επρεπε να προβληματιζομαστε για την ζαχαρη που ειναι φουλ στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και οχι για το μελι ... και τα στικς εχουν κυριως ζαχαρη και μετα μελι .ας μας το επιβεβαιωσει στη συνταγη παστελιου και η ΜΑΡΘΑ 

Ψημενο στο αυγοψωμο μεσα ,το μελι σιγουρα δεν εχει προβλημα με κινδυνο βακτηριακης μολυνσης αλλα πρωτον προσεχουμε την ποσοτητα για τους μυκητες και δευτερον πολλα θρεπτικα συστατικα του χανονται τελειως με την θερμανση .οπως φυσικα και στο επεξεργασμενο μελι που για μενα ειναι για πεταμα ...

----------


## moutro

Όπως προείπα, δημιουργεί καλό περιβάλλον για μύκητες, όχι τους προκαλεί. Αν και περιττεύει να το πω, τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει και γω απο διατροφή, συμφωνούν με όσα λέει ο Δημήτρης και το προσωπικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ελάχιστο μέλι σε συνταγές που προορίζονται για λιχουδιά σε υγιές πουλάκι, δεν βλάπτει...Επισης όπως προείπα, το παστελάκι το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για επιβράβευση,1-2 δαγκωματιές τη φορά και τέλος και δεν έχω δει κανενα προβλημα στο δικό μου κοκατιλάκι.

----------


## aeras

*Παστεριωμένο μελιού* είναι το μέλι που έχει θερμανθεί σε παστερίωση διαδικασία (161 ° F (71,7 ° C) και άνω). Η παστερίωση καταστρέφει κύτταρα ζύμης. http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeast&ei=vtnAT9iCE6mm0AWevtjWCg&sa=X&oi=translate&  ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CG0Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dyeast%2Bcells%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.m  icrosoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvnsb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeast

Η υπερβολική θερμότητα μπορεί να έχει αρνητικές συνέπειες για τη θρεπτική αξία του μελιού. θέρμανση έως 37 ° C (98,6 ° F) προκαλεί απώλεια των περίπου 200 συστατικά, μερικά από τα οποία είναι αντιβακτηριδιακά. Θέρμανση έως 40 ° C (104 ° F) καταστρέφει ιμβερτάση , ένα σημαντικό ένζυμο. Στους 50 ° C (122 ° F), εννοείται τα ζάχαρα του μελιού. Γενικά, κάθε μεγάλη διακύμανση της θερμοκρασίας προκαλεί φθορά
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey&ei=h9jAT8yLHPPa0QXz1IiXCg&sa=X&oi=translate&  ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CGIQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DHoney%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft  :el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvnse
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey
*Grayanotoxins* είναι μια ομάδα που συνδέονται στενά με τις τοξίνες που βρέθηκαν στο ροδόδαφνη και άλλα φυτά της οικογένειας _Ericaceae_

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grayanotoxin&ei=4dHAT6brKsap0AWH17HWCg&sa=X&oi=tra  nslate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFIQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DGrayanotoxins%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.m  icrosoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvns
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grayanotoxin

Η ζάχαρη είναι καλύτερη διότι είναι ακίνδυνη και προσφέρει τα ίδια. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για μελι που θερμαινεται συμφωνω Μιχαλη οτι χανει τεραστιο μερος της αξιας του και δεν θα κολλησω στο να σου πω οτι το χανει και ολο ,γιατι στην ουσια χανει το πιο σημαντικο .ομως η ζαχαρη δεν ειναι καλυτερη γιατι στο ψησιμο και τα δυο απλα δινουν στην ουσια μονο γευση στο οποιο σκευασμα και τροφη στους μυκητες οταν αυτο ,φαγωθει απο τα πουλια μας ,σε νορμαλ ομως θερμοκρασια το μελι ειναι φαρμακο με εξαιρεση το προβλημα που ανεφερα και για το οποιο τα κρουσματα ειναι ελαχιστα στην ελλαδα στους ανθρωπους και ειναι μαλλον προβλημα με μολυσμενα μελια του εξωτερικου .μην ξεχνας οτι το μελι δημιουργειται στη φυση και δεν συγκρινεται η αμερικανικη με την ελληνικη (σε γενικα πλαισια γιατι μελι απο τον καμπο της θηβας και τον ασωπο ..... ) 

δεν μπορω να μιλησω για το ευρυ φασμα εκτροφεων αλλα οποτε εδωσα μελι μεσω αυγοτροφης ,διαλυμενο σε νερο και απορροφημενο απο κουσκους δεν ειχα προβλημα .το εχω κανει πολλες φορες φυσικα στο παρελθον και με διαφορετικη παρτιδα μελι .συνηθιζω (οχι παντα ) να τρωω και να χρησιμοποιω μελι ελατισιο βυτινας ,αν αυτο εχει σχεση

----------


## aeras

Το μέλι δημιουργείτε από το φτύσιμο  της μέλισσας :Happy:

----------


## jk21

το πευκομελο εχει και προεργασια .... πριν παει στην μελισσα δεν ηταν γυρη αλλα κολλωδη εκριμμα ενος παρασιτου του πευκου ( Marchalina hellenica  )  .... καλη σου ορεξη  ::

----------


## mariakappa

μπλιαξ....χαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Tο πευκομελο ειναι το αγαπημενο μου μελι :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τα μελια που προερχονται απο κωνοφορα και γενικα αυτα που παραγονται οχι κατευθειαν απο γυρη (ανθομελα ) αν και πιο φθηνα ,στην ουσια ειναι ποιοτικοτερα των ανθομελων απο διατροφικης πλευρας .ειναι λιγοτερο γλυκα γιατι εχουν λιγοτερα σακχαρα και περισσοτερα ιχνοστοιχεια και βιταμινες .η μαρσαλινα κανει καλη δουλεια .βεβαια αν και η Σκοπελος εχει σπουδαιο πευκομελο ,οπως και η χαλκιδικη ,το ελατομελο της βυτινας τυπου βανιλια που λενε ,ειναι the best !


αν και το θυμαρισιο ειναι το πιο γνωστο και ζητουμενο ,ενα σχετικα πικρο μελι ,που βγαινει απο το ρεικι (ερεικη ) ειναι πολυ ανωτερο θρεπτικα

----------


## kaveiros

Πευκομελο χαλκιδικης παιρνω. Μ αρεσει επειδη δεν ειναι γλυκο, με τα γλυκα δεν εχω καλη σχεση. Στα πουλια εδινα παντως απ το κανονικο, ανθομελο.

----------


## aeras

Και της Βυτίνας βγαίνει από άλλο κολλώδη έκκριμα παρασίτου του ελάτου, καλή όρεξη σε όσους το προτιμούν, :Happy:  εγώ αγνή φυσική φυτική ζάχαρη χρησιμοποιώ. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

φυσικα και το ξερω ΜΙΧΑΛΗ  ! Αυτο το κανει ανωτερο θρεπτικο.το ελατισιο μαλιστα ειναι το ιδανικο για προβληματα ελκους στο στομαχι !

ΑΓΝΗ η ζαχαρη ; 

:-O

Ο Μιχαλης το εγραψε αυτο; δεν το πιστευω .καποιος εκανε hacking στο λογαριασμο του  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Κι εγώ θέλω τη μελοσυνταγήηηη!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## moutro

Παιδιά για κάποιο λόγο δεν δουλεύει το link, κάτι πρέπει να έγινε με την ιστοσελίδα. Θα ψαξω μηπως βρω τη συνταγη και αλλου να σας τη στείλω...

----------

